# Working holiday program



## AshAussie (Aug 11, 2009)

Gday all,
I will give you a bit of background about me. I am from australia (have aussie passport and all) and working in IT as System Engineer for last 3 years. I've been trying to move to canada for about a year now ,doing lot of research on the internet but found out that i am 5 points short and need pre arranged job offer which we all know is very difficult.
My partner is from india and does not have australian passport. She is also an IT professional.
Now what i was thinking of doing was to go to canada on working holiday program and look for job there in IT and use that experience to apply for PR.
Just need for feedback/suggestions on that. 
Also my spouce cannot accompany me on working holiday visa. Please advise how can i organise her visa. I know student visa for her is an option. But for that too i believe the officials will check if she will go back after finishing studies etc and we dont have any property or family in australia to show that she will go back once she finish her study etc. 
Please provide you feedback ,suggestion etc. I'd appreciate any assistance. Thanks
Regards
Ash


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will find all the answers at Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

